# Alum Creek Dock Tournament this weekeend



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

For anyone that likes to ice fish this is a good way to get that itch while we are all waiting on the ice. This event is very fun and it's not to expensive so come out at enjoy a fun Sunday fishing..

http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=10044.0


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll be there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

getting my gear ready now.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We invite all IFO members to participate in this years pre-season dock tournaments at Alum Creek Marina.

This season we are changing the format to make it bigger and better.

Since we have a shortened season due to the docks being closed in November we will have the tournaments in December and they will be as individuals.

Tournament Director: David Hoheisel 614-361-5548

Location: Alum Creek Marina 4000 Hollenback Rd, *Lewis Center, OH *43035

Time - 8:00 am to 3:00 PM

Dates: 

Sunday's in December, 1st, 8th, 22nd, 29th.
January dates to follow if we have unsafe ice.


Rules:

Must be a registered Ice Fish Ohio member.

Entry fee is $15 per individual per event.

2 poles in the water at any one time.

Live bait ok.

Check in starts at 7:30 am



Each individual will weigh in their best 5 crappie for one pot,9 inch minimum, and 1 Saugeye, minimum 15 inch for the second pot.

If a Saugeye is not caught the Saugeye pot will go to second place finisher.

In addition to the cash pay out each individual will receive one ticket at the tournament that you participate in for a chance of winning these sponsor products at that tournament.

2 Jason Mitchell Rods at each event. $49 Value each
www.clamcorp.com

New Sponsor! 
2 Spools of Toray Bawu Super Finesse fluorocarbon Line at each event. 
$33 value Each
http://www.blackwaterfishingline.com/freshwater.html

New Sponsor! 
2 fish Fish Talk Zapper at the first 5 events.
http://pembertonfishfinder.com/

New Sponsor!
Six Malm Spring Bobbers at each event.
http://malmfishingservices.com/products-page/ice-fishing/

We will also keep these tickets through-out the pre-season events and have a final season drawing for Grand Prizes from our sponsors.

New Sponsor
Member John Kernan from Kernan Insurance is our official sponsor of the pre-season dock tournament board.

Ice Fish Ohio members can receive one ticket to the final season drawing for a $100 gift card from Fin Feather fur Outfitters.

To qualify, IFO members can call John for a no obligation insurance quote on your Home, Car, or Boat are eligible for this prize.

Call John at 614-764-0121

New Sponsor!
One Nebulus Safety Flotation - $525 -
Website - http://www.nebulusflotation.com/
Video [ame=http://youtu.be/G0t_ZG0BQNc]http://youtu.be/G0t_ZG0BQNc[/ame]

New Sponsor!
Korkers
1 pair of Korkers Ice Jak Boa Boots. $209
www.korkers.com

New Sponsor
One Slushcopter - $34.99
http://www.slushcopter.com/

It is the winners responsibility to pick up grand prizes in Columbus if your not at the final season event.

More Products and updates to come!

See you at the Docks!


----------

